# The Jimmy Butler Story



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Looks like you got yourselves a survivor*



> "I don't like the look of you. You gotta go."
> 
> Those were the last words Jimmy Butler says he remembers his mother saying to him before, according to his recollection, she kicked him to the curb.
> 
> ...


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

He'll fit right in, I like him already


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Would have gone at 43 if we kept it.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The NBA version of Michael Oher. The UC crowd is probably going to love him.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Love it.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> The NBA version of Michael Oher. The UC crowd is probably going to love him.


Who cares?

We passed up on better players, I would like to know why?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Death, taxes, bizkit hating the Bulls' moves...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Who cares?
> 
> We passed up on better players, I would like to know why?


Thibodeau would've likely passed on them, playing time-wise. Thibodeau doesn't play rookies, but the Bulls drafted Butler with a hunch that Thibodeau will give him playing time sooner rather than later.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Death, taxes, bizkit hating the Bulls' moves...


They traded for a player who may never set foot on an NBA court and DID NOT draft the BPA like Garpax said he would... Sorry I'm not throwing rose pedals at Garpax's feet for this.



> Thibodeau would've likely passed on them, playing time-wise. Thibodeau doesn't play rookies, but the Bulls drafted Butler with a hunch that Thibodeau will give him playing time sooner rather than later.


That cant be true, Thibs played Taj and Omer more minutes than some of the vets on this team IN THE PLAYOFF's!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> They traded for a player who may never set foot on an NBA court and DID NOT draft the BPA like Garpax said he would... Sorry I'm not throwing rose pedals at Garpax's feet for this.
> 
> 
> 
> That cant be true, Thibs played Taj and Omer more minutes than some of the vets on this team IN THE PLAYOFF's!


They played defense. Which of the "better player out there" would likely play better defense than Jimmy Buter would? Didn't you recently say you wanted the Bulls to get Iman Shumpert because he was a shutdown defender?


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> Who cares?
> 
> We passed up on better players, I would like to know why?


What better players? This draft sucked period. 

Theres maybe and I mean MAYBE 2 all star caliber players and at best 5 more 82 game starters. After that every player that kept coming off the board I kept thinking to myself..Bench player, bench player, bench player, out of the league in two years, 3 years, two years....and that was in the lotto I have never been more happy not to have a high pick in a draft

At least with Butler we get a player who will bust his ass and fits what we do


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Moves aren't always peaks or valleys. Seems those reactions are standard, though.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> They played defense. Which of the "better player out there" would likely play better defense than Jimmy Buter would? Didn't you recently say you wanted the Bulls to get Iman Shumpert because he was a shutdown defender?


Iman Shumpert was the best defender but he also had a ton of offensive talent, he lacked a jumper but Butler was not projected a better player than the guy's drafted after him. There was no doubt that Butler would have been there at 43. 

Also we don't really need more of the same, its stupid to think that well we can't score so lets draft more defense lol. 

Just a weird night IMO.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

This is from NBAdraft.net:



> Jimmy Butler (18.7pts, 62% fg, 4.7 rebs, 4 ast)
> 
> Named the MVP of the camp after leading his team to a championship win, he showed his versatile game and ability to take over on both ends when the game called for it. He has nice size and strength on the perimeter and is able to score without dominating the ball. Finding his spots within the rhythm of the game, he is not only very effective but also very efficient. His midrange game is nicely developed, he has a smooth jumper and is able to elevate with good balance and make shots with a hand in his face. He is a decent athlete and can get into the lane where he uses his body and size to finish. What makes Butler so valuable is his ability to contribute in other areas as well. He is extremely unselfish and is always looking to make plays for his teammates. Pushing the ball ahead in transition, he is not hesitant to give it up and trusts his teammates with making plays. Defensively, he was able to lock down a number of good scorers this week. He understands positioning and is able to use his strength and good foot speed to stay in front of people and also body them out of driving lanes. His handle gets sloppy and definitely needs work, but the big question mark about his game is his ability to knock down the NBA range three pointer. His form breaks down a bit when he shoots from longer range, and it does not look the same as when he shoots from midrange. He certainly shares some traits with guys like Landry Fields and Wesley Matthews, but for him to stick around at the next level he will need to continue extending his range.


http://www.nbadraft.net/portsmouth-invitational-tournament-final-recap


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

he's improved every year he's been in college. It's a good pick. And he can guard big guards well.


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

TwinkieTowers said:


> This is from NBAdraft.net:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nbadraft.net/portsmouth-invitational-tournament-final-recap


Sounds a like like Luol Deng, to be honest. Which is a good thing, since Deng is a very solid NBA player.

-Has good size
-plays solid D
-very good mid range shooter
-not great long range shooter
-decent but not great athlete 
-good kid that is very coachable

Sounds like a decent back up small forward, and hopefully Scottie Pippen works with him a bit, like he did James Johnson.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I know comparisons are running wild with this guy, but let me say his style of play sounds alot like Shane Battier. He will be THAT type of player, IMO, if he does indeed have enough talent to get by in the NBA. Just a blue collar jack of all trades player, won't care about stats, will defend his arse off, etc.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

So, in review, the Bulls drafted another role player for his defensive acumen. And the reason we're supposed to be excited about this is... what exactly? Seems like a very Vanilla pick to me. Someone convince me otherwise.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> So, in review, the Bulls drafted another role player for his defensive acumen. And the reason we're supposed to be excited about this is... what exactly? Seems like a very Vanilla pick to me. Someone convince me otherwise.


First of all, let's be real. Finding a SG who can start right away for a contending team from the end of the first round and later is rare, and the ones that ended up becoming solid starting SGs were certainly ones you didn't expect them to at the time of the draft, including Marcus Thornton, Wesley Matthews, Landry Fields, Michael Redd, and Latrell Sprewell. 

Second, there are definitely better SGs available in free agency than there were in the draft for the Bulls, and if the Bulls weren't going to bite on Rudy Fernandez, they definitely weren't going to draft matador defender Marshon Brooks.

I definitely support the way the Bulls FO is operating -- getting players not solely based on need, but based on a combination of need and whether they fit their system, much like the way a typical NFL team operates. 

Jimmy Butler, from a skill and character standpoint, sounds like a perfect fit for the Thibodeau-era (and probably Skiles-era) Bulls. If Butler can develop a consistent three-point within two years, he could become either the team's starting SG or the eventual replacement for Deng when his contract ends. 

How the Bulls currently project the future role of Butler will dictate which available SG they will try to get this offseason. Either way they go (veteran or youngster), I think this guy will stick around for only two seasons; obviously, there's next year's draft to find the next Bulls need, but they liked Butler so much that they stretched to get him at #30, and they need to have enough money left to re-sign Rose when he becomes a UFA.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)




----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Dornado said:


>


Butler does indeed have an offenseive game. Not the only game winning shot he hit in his career at Marquette.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Jimmy Butler is just a solid basketballl player, you guys are really going to like him. I live in Milwaukee and follow Marquette to a decent extent and just found out about his incredible background like everyone else did. He seems like a great guy and i wish him well in chicago


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

personally i'm fine with the pick...the bulls needed a backup 3 and butler looks like he'll fit in with what's needed.

i find his story weird though...."I dont like the looks of you " really isn't a goodbye unless the mother was mentally ill , it would seem to me to be more to that story that just isn't being told.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> So, in review, the Bulls drafted another role player for his defensive acumen. And the reason we're supposed to be excited about this is... what exactly? Seems like a very Vanilla pick to me. Someone convince me otherwise.


IMO, it matters because he will actually play some minutes under Thibodeau unless he just simply isn't close to NBA level talent. About 95% of other guys we could've drafted at that slot would not have. Butler is 110% a Thibodeau type of guy. The way I see it, if Bogans can be a starter then Butler can easily be our backup SF.

And, we do have a clear gap at backup SF so Deng doesn't need to play 40 min/game. 

This pick has grown on me the more I hear about Jimmy Butler, he just seems like the type who will stick in the NBA and help teams win.

There's little else we could expect out of this kind of weak draft.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

I don't see a clear need for backup SF. We have Brewer and Korver off the bench but I don't think it matters who we had to backup Deng, I think Thibs likes him so much he'll be playing 40mpg anyway.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Um ok. So, the best evidence we have of his being the B.P.A. is one clip on youtube where he loses the ball (from that camera angle it doesn't look like he was stripped, it just looks like he loses control of the ball), recovers it, then puts up a prayer that miraculously swishes through the net. 

I still don't buy the best player available theory here. He needs to prove it on the court to convince me.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

It was just the only youtube clip I could find at the time.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

I know, I'm just saying there isn't any overwhelming evidence of him being the "best player available". Which is exactly what Gar Forman told Bulls fans he would seek. This selection still seems like a very vanilla move by Gar/Pax/Thibs. It just seems that management has not taken the draft seriously. I find both these selections (Mirotic, and Butler) to be uninspiring. There are always way to improve your team through the draft (Hell, look at Dallas...pretty ballsy move, improves their team). If management is unwilling to take bigger risks, how will the team yield better results? It's not going to be easy for the Bulls next season (if there is one), the target on their backs just got bigger (with the release of the NBA schedule).


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I think you're arguing semantics when you get into the late first round in a draft like this (*especially* a draft like this) and you're talking about the best player available.

I don't know that Butler is the best player available, but I *do* think that GarPax thinks he is. That is good enough for me.

Then again, I don't watch college basketball. I think it's horrible. I don't know the slightest about the less regarded college players. Maybe some of the college heads on this board are certain Butler wasn't the best available. 

For me though, I have to take a wait and see approach.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Pay Ton said:


> I think you're arguing semantics when you get into the late first round in a draft like this (*especially* a draft like this) and you're talking about the best player available.
> 
> I don't know that Butler is the best player available, but I *do* think that GarPax thinks he is. That is good enough for me.
> 
> ...


I agree. I can't be sure he was truly the BPA, but from what I hear he:

a) brings a legit NBA skill (defense)
b) has a legit NBA body
c) plays smart basketball and doesn't make dumb mistakes

By comparison...take James Johnson. JJ certainly has (B) and then some, but hasn't established (A) and definitely lacks (C). Butler seems to have the formula for making it in the NBA, that is unless any of the above qualities are being oversold or misconstrued.


----------

